# Diesel hydraulic bandmill build



## jimmyjames

Ive decided to build a bandsaw mill over buying a stihl 880 and an alaskan mill. I decided it would be about the same amount of money involved but will be a much better option for me. The bandmill will be powered by a Kubota v2203 4 cylinder diesel engine that has 49 horsepower and 107 ft lbs of torque taken from a refrigerated semi trailer, the engine has about 5,800 hours on it, sounds like alot but these engines run for 40,000 hours with no problems. Im builidng the saw with 48" between the bandwheels and a max height of the blade of 56". I should be able to handle any log i come across, as long as i can move it to the mill. The engine will drive the blade through an electric clutch and pulleys, the engine will also drive a hydraulic pump mounted on the accessory drive (front) side of the engine, the hydraulic pump will power the carriage feed, blade height, log clamp, log turner, and the blade guide width adjustment. Most of the hydraulic components, bearings, chains, sprockets and pulleys etc. are coming from surplus center online, everything they have is about 1/10th the cost of mcmaster. The saw carriage will have a max travel speed of about 80 feet per minute, I still have a ton of stuff to draw for the rest of the components but ive got the carriage assembly almost complete, i still have to design the gaurding and also the mounts for the engine, fuel tank, radiator, coolant tank and a few other things but the hardest stuff is done. All of the brackets will be laser cut at a friends shop and i will do all of the machining on the machined components. 

heres a few pictures, probably doesnt look like much to most people but i have about 40 hours in this assembly drawing so far.......

http://i178.Rule #2/albums/w249/jimmyjames1981/bigdaddy2_zps0ab828a1.png

http://i178.Rule #2/albums/w249/jimmyjames1981/bigdaddy3_zpsfcc33a34.png

http://i178.Rule #2/albums/w249/jimmyjames1981/bigdaddy1_zpsf9751a3a.png

heres a shot of the engine, pretty dusty in the picture but after a good cleaning it will look like new! I also got the complete wiring harness with the digital control panel, so all the wiring for the engine is already done except hooking up the power and ground wires..... The digital control panel allows you to start it, adjust rpm, and shows engine temp and hours

http://i178.Rule #2/albums/w249/jimmyjames1981/IMG_20130510_115249_508_zps6530ebfa.jpg


----------



## woodtickgreg

SUBSCRIBED! This is gonna be interesting and fun to watch.


----------



## rdnkmedic

Subscribed also. You guys that can draw and build this stuff from scratch amaze me. We all have our place in life and I guess mine is working on people. If we were all able to do the same things this would be a pretty boring place. Looking forward to this.


----------



## Dennis Ford

I will be watching this closely, I hope to build a mill someday (smaller budget than yours).


----------



## Kevin

Awesome. I still say you'll save yourself a lot of work if you power the hydraulics with a small gas engine (6.5 to 8 HP is plenty) or better yet a DC motor. If you run the hydraulics off your engine you've got to use hoses from the pump to the hydraulic reservoir that powers the motors. Okay here's a way outside the box idea. You can use that big honking motor to power everything, but mount it stationary beside the mill. 

Run the band wheels with a hydraulic motor. You have to have the "running" hoses but the trade-off would be worth it easily. The head would be very light and you could save a lot of time and material on the frame. Plus you can use the one engine to power everything. A diesel engine that size could easily power a hydraulic motor, *weighing less than 50 pounds*, that would deliver 35HP or more to the blade. That's more than enough. Hydraulic pumps are 95 to 98% efficient so really with the right size pump and you could get more HP if you want it. Plus hydraulic motors are easy to automate/control.

Just some random thoughts I've had over the years that you should probably ignore.

:wacko2:


----------



## jimmyjames

I thought about running the engine off to the side but I think for ease and maximum efficiency I'm going to run it on the carriage, that way I can get every last ounce of power into the blade. Also on running a desperate engine for the hydraulics it would need to be big, as fast as I want the hydraulics to be the pump would need a lot of power, probably in the 20+HP range, running a big pump on a small engine would kill it the second the hydraulics experienced a load. I've put a boatload of thought into this and this time around of drawing I have meticulously though out each component so I don't have to redesign the whole thing since every component is dependent on the next. I still have a lot of drawing to do but like I said the hard parts are done, the blade tracking adjustment, blade tensioning, carriage drive, blade height adjust etc. The last thing I will draw will be the bed with the log turner, dogs, log clamp etc.


----------



## Kevin

The hydraulics on my mill are fast, and they are run off of a rather small DC motor. But you sound like you are past considering design and have settled on your final design so I'll shush. I'm certainly not saying your design is not great as I believe it is, I just didn't realize you had settled on the design so that's where I was coming from. This is going to be great thread.


----------



## jimmyjames

Don't shush I like hearing ideas :)


----------



## barry richardson

Dang Jimmy, thats awsome! I really admire your ability to build any thing you have a mind to. I'm looking forward to your time machine thread You can do it!!


----------



## jimmyjames

And then there was 2!

http://i178.Rule #2/albums/w249/jimmyjames1981/IMG_20130517_102704_311_zpsb7b33c13.jpg

Monday I have to go back and pick up the radiator assemblies , cooling fan assemblies and also a starter, when the guy was loading it with the forklift he stabbed the starter on one of them with his fork...... the other engine is for a log splitter, all ready have a 6"x30" cylinder and 28 gallon per mi ute pump for it


----------



## Kevin

Good grrief. It would be worth it almost to drive to Iowa and buy half a dozen of those. Excellent score.


----------



## jimmyjames

I know! 

Also on the logsplitter I have a 13,000 watt generator head I'm going to put on it as well so it can be used as a genny.


----------



## woodtickgreg

Those look really cool, sawmill Check, log splitter Check, generator Check............I'd like to wrap a bunch of wood around one and call it a boat! Maybe a tug just to be different, or an old school river launch. A displacement hull. You could motor along at slow speeds with one of those all day and use no fuel..........oops! we are talking about saw mills aren't we.........dreaming out loud again


----------



## jimmyjames

Wow its been busy at work for me, been working 14 hour days on a downed machine... should be up today finally, I did make some progress on the band mill and log splitter, well all I got done was order the stuff, driving to surplus center to pick up all the components on Saturday, I'm glad I live close to them, shipping would probably be $500 or more on freight, the hydraulic cylinder alone for the splitter weighs 270lbs... then pumps, motors, shafts , pulleys, sprockets, reservoirs, valves, filters..... I will post up some pictures by the weekend


----------



## jimmyjames

Well I picked up my order from surplus center, about 1000 pounds worth of parts, I football the parts for the band mill except for the hydraulic lines, fittings and v belts, I will wait on those after its assembled and can measure for them. Also picked up all of the parts for the log splitter. I got the reservoirs tanks, fuel tanks, hydraulic filters, engine air filter assemblies with air filters, all the hydraulic motors and cylinders except for the log loader, I haven't decided if I'm going to do a log deck or a log loader, Tuesday all of the iron gets delivered so I can get everything cut to length and holes drilled in the parts that need drilled, laser cut brackets and plates will be done sometime this week as well, after that I will drop off all of the steel components at my buddies shop, he's going to weld everything for me except for the bed of the mill which I will do out at the farm. I also found a guy on craigslist that's selling 55 gallon drums of hydraulic oil and engine oil, picked up a 55 of Mobil hydraulic oil and a 55 of rotella engine oil for cheaper than I could buy 10 gallons of rotella at the parts store, guys got a whole building full of new barrels of lubricants selling it all off for a nasty divorce that he's going through..... I will post up some pictures tomorrow if I get some time...


----------



## jimmyjames

Hi guys, been a little while since I posted, swamped at working working over time and weekends, haven't even had time to work on the band saw and its killing me, I have all of the components to build it, all of the steel tubing is cut too size and holes drilled and bolt holes tapped, all of the laser cut brackets are done and ready for welding as well, I have all of the hydraulic components except for lines which I will get after assembly, I've got all of the bearings, pulleys, sprockets, shafting, acme shafts, keys, nuts and bolts , even have the air cleaner assembly and muffler for the engine, I've got all of the electrical stuff as well, just need to weld it together if I ever get some free time, about all of the free time I have had has been filled with mowing the lawn........ hopefully in the next couple of weeks I can make some progress on it but the outlook is grim............


----------



## Gary Max

Heck go take a couple pics of the parts piles ----- we need something to hang on.


----------



## woodtickgreg

Gary Max said:


> Heck go take a couple pics of the parts piles ----- we need something to hang on.


Yeah, what Gary said!


----------



## jimmyjames

I will try to get some up soon guys


----------



## jimmyjames

had a couple minutes today so i milled a few pieces of steel for the band mill, this is the plate for tensioning the blade and adjusting the tracking, i still need to drill the holes in the ends for the track adjuster bolts and also the threaded hole for the threaded rod that pulls this plate, in the picture i have the drive pulley on the shaft but it goes on the other bandwheel, the 2 outside plates have a groove machined into it and get welded to the 4x4 tube. I still need to cut the shafting down to length and mill the keyways onto them.

http://i178.Rule #2/albums/w249/jimmyjames1981/IMG_20130615_190719_761_zpseefe23d4.jpg

http://i178.Rule #2/albums/w249/jimmyjames1981/IMG_20130615_190712_958_zpsd976d52e.jpg

http://i178.Rule #2/albums/w249/jimmyjames1981/IMG_20130615_190727_939_zpscf59bd60.jpg


----------



## jimmyjames

it will look like this after i get the holes drilled and tapped

http://i178.Rule #2/albums/w249/jimmyjames1981/cool_zps31cc2f81.png


----------



## woodtickgreg

Now your cookin! I'm really going to enjoy watching this one, it's all the stuff I dig, mechanical, machining, milling, welding, etc etc. Thanks for doing this, it's gonna be fun for us too!


----------



## jimmyjames

Well I've decided to use a vacation day this Saturday so I can work on the sawmill and log splitter, I've been averaging about 70 hours at my job per week which leaves little time for anything.... hopefully I will have some pictures up of it taking shape this weekend!


----------



## jimmyjames

jimmyjames said:


> Well I've decided to use a vacation day this Saturday so I can work on the sawmill and log splitter, I've been averaging about 70 hours at my job per week which leaves little time for anything.... hopefully I will have some pictures up of it taking shape this weekend!



Dang I got denied vacation for tomorrow, so I hired a friend to weld my stuff for me, dropped off all the parts to him on my way to work today, luckily I don't have to work too long tomorrow and will be going to the welding shop afterwards so I will have some pictures to show tomorrow!!


----------



## jimmyjames

Here's some sample pictures... picked up the sawmill parts I had welded today, almost all of the welding is done except for the brackets on the bottom for the v-groove casters that will ride on an angle iron track on the sawmill bed. I know it doesn't look like much now but its progress!

http://i178.Rule #2/albums/w249/jimmyjames1981/IMG_20130622_140757_570_zps953c6f26.jpg


----------



## jimmyjames

http://i178.Rule #2/albums/w249/jimmyjames1981/IMG_20130622_140839_294_zps1feac68a.jpg


----------



## jimmyjames

http://i178.Rule #2/albums/w249/jimmyjames1981/IMG_20130622_140809_386_zpscc235335.jpg


----------



## woodtickgreg

Jimmy that's awesome. Any one that cuts metal and welds knows that is a lot of work, looking good and great progress.


----------



## jimmyjames

http://i178.Rule #2/albums/w249/jimmyjames1981/IMG_20130622_140815_879_zps1f6f27be.jpg


----------



## Gary Max

Good looking welds--------- looks like you are off the a great start.


----------



## jimmyjames

http://i178.Rule #2/albums/w249/jimmyjames1981/IMG_20130622_144422_162_zps1e9a61f7.jpg

One of the hydraulic motor mounts


----------



## jimmyjames

You can see how the chain will eventually go around the sprocket that's on the end of the acme shaft 

http://i178.Rule #2/albums/w249/jimmyjames1981/IMG_20130622_144705_291_zps864cb5ab.jpg


----------



## jimmyjames

http://i178.Rule #2/albums/w249/jimmyjames1981/IMG_20130622_144705_291_zps864cb5ab.jpg


----------



## jimmyjames

woodtickgreg said:


> Jimmy that's awesome. Any one that cuts metal and welds knows that is a lot of work, looking good and great progress.



Thanks! Yes its been a lot of work this far along but there's still a ton of work to do, still have to get the tubes that I'm using for the sawmill bed and get them cut to length, I found 4 pieces of 4"x4" square tube that are 30' long, I just need to find somebody that can haul them for me out to the farm, the bed is going to be 30' long and will be sitting on concrete pads, which reminds me I need to dig 12 holes 48" deep and fill them with concrete........... I think I will eventually build a log deck as well with a hydraulic motor on chains that roll the logs onto the mill, I've got a ton of iron that I can build it with its just a matter of time and labor to do it.... I still have some machining to do on some of the parts, the shafts for the band wheels need keyways cut in them and also the ends of the acme shafts need turned down to 3/4" and keyways cut in them to accept the sprockets, also need to machine the blocks that hold the bearings that ride on the rail that keep the sawmill head from moving back and fourth and side to side, so much to do, so little time and its so darn hot out!!


----------



## Kevin

Looks great Jim. I bet you can wait to have sawdust in yours eyes, ears, nose, and throat.


----------



## jimmyjames

Kevin said:


> Looks great Jim. I bet you can wait to have sawdust in yours eyes, ears, nose, and throat.



You have no idea, I can't wait to sink the blade into some wood! The one thing I may change on the mill eventually is the band wheels, the ones I have are 18 3/4" which limits the thickness of blade I can use, I will try it out with the wheels that I have now and if the blade size limits the saw I will switch to 25" wheels and a bigger blade, the only problem with that is the 25" wheels are $500 a piece compared to the $45 a piece I paid for the 18 3/4" ones....


----------



## Kevin

Where are you sourcing the 25" wheels?


----------



## Kevin

Also have you given any serious thought to band speed? It's a critical area overlooked by most DIY band mill designs. You probably have it covered but I don't remember you mentioning anything about it. *Here's a good primer*.


----------



## woodtickgreg

Kevin said:


> Looks great Jim. I bet you can wait to have sawdust in yours eyes, ears, nose, and throat.


Funny :rotflmao3: When I CSM I get sawdust in places that I didn't know you could get sawdust in.


----------



## jimmyjames

Kevin said:


> Also have you given any serious thought to band speed? It's a critical area overlooked by most DIY band mill designs. You probably have it covered but I don't remember you mentioning anything about it. *Here's a good primer*.



Yep, I've actually got 3 different pulleys so I can run 4000, 4500 and 5000 feet per minute if my engine is running at 1900 rpm , at 1900rpm is where my engine has its most horsepower and torque. What I've come up with is the ideal speed is 4500fpm but some have more luck a little slower and some a little faster, I will see how it goes with the 4500 and then go from there


----------



## jimmyjames

Kevin said:


> Where are you sourcing the 25" wheels?



I have a link saved on my home PC with a website that sells them, I'm on my phone right now so I can't get to it right now, I know that woodmizer also sells them for about the same price but I can't find the shaft size on them and when I call they didn't know........ I would need 1 7/16 ones which the website I found has them in that size


----------



## Kevin

jimmyjames said:


> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where are you sourcing the 25" wheels?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a link saved on my home PC with a website that sells them, I'm on my phone right now so I can't get to it right now, I know that woodmizer also sells them for about the same price but I can't find the shaft size on them and when I call they didn't know........ I would need 1 7/16 ones which the website I found has them in that size
Click to expand...


It might be Cook's - same place I linked for the article.


----------



## jimmyjames

Kevin said:


> jimmyjames said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where are you sourcing the 25" wheels?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a link saved on my home PC with a website that sells them, I'm on my phone right now so I can't get to it right now, I know that woodmizer also sells them for about the same price but I can't find the shaft size on them and when I call they didn't know........ I would need 1 7/16 ones which the website I found has them in that size
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It might be Cook's - same place I linked for the article.
Click to expand...


Yep, I've read that article through and through, cooks has some good reading on blades, band wheel size, blade tension etc. I was also considering using they're blades as well but haven't pulled the trigger on any yet, any thoughts or insight on the different blade brands? I've noticed a couple companies will sell you 1 blade for pretty cheap or free to try out.


----------



## Kevin

I have tried all the major blades and I won't use anything but monkey blades (MunkforsSågar). I buy them from Kennesaw Supply. If you order any don't bother with the finicky website just call Robert and order them. 877-420-9235


----------



## jimmyjames

This things gigantic, I'm 6'2"

http://i178.Rule #2/albums/w249/jimmyjames1981/2013062295203150_zps7c166465.jpg


----------



## woodtickgreg

jimmyjames said:


> This things gigantic, I'm 6'2"


Ok now those wheels just look tiny on the cross beam and with the carriage in the back ground.


----------



## jimmyjames

Hydraulic valves mounted in the control panel, after the entire sawmill is assembled and I know everything is right I will tear everything apart and paint everything 

http://i178.Rule #2/albums/w249/jimmyjames1981/IMG_20130627_090635_721_zps93f53b54.jpg


----------



## Kevin

Jim this thing isn't gonna look like the typical DIY fabricated mill. I don't think it's too early to start discussing paint schemes. Maybe for you but not for us. Hey guys let's paint Jim's new mill. He can do the work and we can pick the color/s. 

I vote blue and gold with a few touches of red in the right places. :irishjig:

http://i1077.Rule #2/albums/w468/WoodBarter/bluegoldred_zps3105b444.jpg


----------



## Kevin

Jim what is your max depth of cut going to be here?

http://i1077.Rule #2/albums/w468/WoodBarter/jimsmill_zps5bd3ea64.jpg


----------



## jimmyjames

That sounds like an idea, maybe everybody could give they're ideas and then I could setup a thread with a poll to vote :) I was thinking all black just because I have a 5 gallon pail of implement black paint, but I. Open to ideas :) I'm also going to have stickers made for it as well for the control panel and on the band wheel guards, I'm not sure what I'm going to name it as of yet though...... also I've decided to do the log deck as well, the only problem I'm going to have with that though is finding some giant heavy duty chain for it, everything I've found online is crazy expensive though. I do have a lead at a salvage company that scraps everything from train cars to power plants and I heard they have a walking floor semi trailer that has some giant chain in the bottom that they ripped apart recently, when I get some time I will have to go check it out, that type of chain would be perfect since it has rollers in the chain links to ride on top of a piece of steel tubing, I would still need to come up with a really powerful hydraulic motor with a gear reduction box for it to be able to pull 10,000 pounds of logs....


----------



## jimmyjames

Kevin said:


> Jim what is your max depth of cut going to be here?
> 
> http://i1077.Rule #2/albums/w468/WoodBarter/jimsmill_zps5bd3ea64.jpg



My max depth is 18 1/2" since that's the size of the band wheels, if I went with larger wheels my max depth would be about 20" before the log would hit that cross tube


----------



## Kevin

jimmyjames said:


> That sounds like an idea, maybe everybody could give they're ideas and then I could setup a thread with a poll to vote :) I was thinking all black just because I have a 5 gallon pail of implement black paint, but I. Open to ideas :) I'm also going to have stickers made for it as well for the control panel and on the band wheel guards, I'm not sure what I'm going to name it as of yet though...... also I've decided to do the log deck as well, the only problem I'm going to have with that though is finding some giant heavy duty chain for it, everything I've found online is crazy expensive though. I do have a lead at a salvage company that scraps everything from train cars to power plants and I heard they have a walking floor semi trailer that has some giant chain in the bottom that they ripped apart recently, when I get some time I will have to go check it out, that type of chain would be perfect since it has rollers in the chain links to ride on top of a piece of steel tubing, I would still need to come up with a really powerful hydraulic motor with a gear reduction box for it to be able to pull 10,000 pounds of logs....



Jim I have a heavy duty live log deck which uses a big chain like you're wanting. I'm not keen to get rid of it though because if I keep my mill, I'm going to conver it to electric, build a big house for it and use that live deck to feed it. I could take some pictures of it though if you want some ideas, unless you already know how you want to design yours. This one was designed and built by a machinist like yourself. It ain't pretty - his son in law told me the man had built the mill literally in two weeks from his head and wasn't aiming for pretty just function. It worked for over two decades feeding a very hungry mill mostly huge white oaks for trailer decking south of Tyler Texas so design well proven . . . .


----------



## jimmyjames

Dang I wish I had about a week off from work, I would be able to get this thing almost complete and spinning a blade, getting about 4 hours a week to work on it is sure making for slow progress, next week I get a 4 day weekend and should get a day or 2 to work on it hopefully


----------



## Kevin

jimmyjames said:


> My max depth is 18 1/2" since that's the size of the band wheels, if I went with larger wheels my max depth would be about 20" before the log would hit that cross tube



The reason I asked is because i the pic it looked like to me you weren't getting the full width of the wheels. Just checking.


----------



## jimmyjames

Kevin said:


> jimmyjames said:
> 
> 
> 
> That sounds like an idea, maybe everybody could give they're ideas and then I could setup a thread with a poll to vote :) I was thinking all black just because I have a 5 gallon pail of implement black paint, but I. Open to ideas :) I'm also going to have stickers made for it as well for the control panel and on the band wheel guards, I'm not sure what I'm going to name it as of yet though...... also I've decided to do the log deck as well, the only problem I'm going to have with that though is finding some giant heavy duty chain for it, everything I've found online is crazy expensive though. I do have a lead at a salvage company that scraps everything from train cars to power plants and I heard they have a walking floor semi trailer that has some giant chain in the bottom that they ripped apart recently, when I get some time I will have to go check it out, that type of chain would be perfect since it has rollers in the chain links to ride on top of a piece of steel tubing, I would still need to come up with a really powerful hydraulic motor with a gear reduction box for it to be able to pull 10,000 pounds of logs....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jim I have a heavy duty live log deck which uses a big chain like you're wanting. I'm not keen to get rid of it though because if I keep my mill, I'm going to conver it to electric, build a big house for it and use that live deck to feed it. I could take some pictures of it though if you want some ideas, unless you already know how you want to design yours. This one was designed and built by a machinist like yourself. It ain't pretty - his son in law told me the man had built the mill literally in two weeks from his head and wasn't aiming for pretty just function. It worked for over two decades feeding a very hungry mill mostly huge white oaks for trailer decking south of Tyler Texas so design well proven . . . .
Click to expand...


That would be great Kevin! Is that deck powered by a hydraulic motor or?


----------



## jimmyjames

Kevin said:


> jimmyjames said:
> 
> 
> 
> My max depth is 18 1/2" since that's the size of the band wheels, if I went with larger wheels my max depth would be about 20" before the log would hit that cross tube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The reason I asked is because i the pic it looked like to me you weren't getting the full width of the wheels. Just checking.
Click to expand...


The saw head is kind of sitting at an angle in the picture so it does make it look that way, I designed it for max cutting depth so when Ihave a pair of cants on there I can cut the majority of it into boards without having to pull any of the stack off and then just pull the stack off with the tractor


----------



## Kevin

jimmyjames said:


> That would be great Kevin! Is that deck powered by a hydraulic motor or?



Yes a hydraulic motor. I'll get some pics today for you . . . .

PS let me clarify, he built the mill and all in two weeks. No drawings so his SIL said. He was supposed to be some type of machinist savant. :i_dunno:


----------



## woodtickgreg

Wow this thing is awesome, and like Kevin said not a backyard type of home build. Very professional and well thought out, YOU DA MAN! You have access to a lot of great tools to do work of this quality. I would be interested to see what you spend on this even with your resourcefulness and smart buys. As far as color, I like the black because you already have it and I'm all for saving money, maybe red for covers and such, and anything that requires caution or attention. It would look like the bat mobile, LOL


----------



## jimmyjames

woodtickgreg said:


> Wow this thing is awesome, and like Kevin said not a backyard type of home build. Very professional and well thought out, YOU DA MAN! You have access to a lot of great tools to do work of this quality. I would be interested to see what you spend on this even with your resourcefulness and smart buys. As far as color, I like the black because you already have it and I'm all for saving money, maybe red for covers and such, and anything that requires caution or attention. It would look like the bat mobile, LOL



By the time I'm done I will probably have the same money into it as buying a new woodmizer lt10


----------



## woodtickgreg

jimmyjames said:


> woodtickgreg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow this thing is awesome, and like Kevin said not a backyard type of home build. Very professional and well thought out, YOU DA MAN! You have access to a lot of great tools to do work of this quality. I would be interested to see what you spend on this even with your resourcefulness and smart buys. As far as color, I like the black because you already have it and I'm all for saving money, maybe red for covers and such, and anything that requires caution or attention. It would look like the bat mobile, LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the time I'm done I will probably have the same money into it as buying a new woodmizer lt10
Click to expand...

Which is not a lot really for what you will have when done. A monster diesel engine, full hydraulics, large capacity...etc.


----------



## Mike Jones

I see it, Jimmy! I see it! it is painted black metalic flat..Trim is Escalade pearled white as is the fire engine style (or "coach style') pinstriping *. Escalade pearled white borders on the control dash. Drop shade or outlined lettering (where approriate) in chinese red and gold leaf. Minimalised, no flames, skulls,ghost nudes on American flag Harley type thing. Oh God, I can see it!

It is where pure art meets pure engineering. And, Like a fine boat, she'll carry her name proudly over the upper arch.


KELLY'S KLEAN KUT

i CAN JUST SEE IT, MAN!​


*Lookat fire engines for the style typical of that trade. Not 'Hot rod" style pin striping.


----------



## jimmyjames

Well when I was at the welding shop I cut out some plates quick on the laser, plates to mount these v groove caster wheels I found on amazon for $6, McMaster wanted like $120 each for ones rated at 800 pounds each. They are cast iron with roller bearings, these plates will get welded to the sawmill frame and ride on an angle iron track, also on my way to work today I dropped off the acme shafting to be turned on the end to accept the sprockets as well as getting the keys cut in them, I would do it myself at my brothers machine shop but again no time... oh well my brother owes me a favor anyway..... he's also machining the blocks that hold 3 bearings that get mounted on the saw head that ride up and down on the cold roll rectangle bar that keeps the ssawhead from moving laterally( I wanted to say moving on its XY plane but only machinists would understand that lol)

http://i178.Rule #2/albums/w249/jimmyjames1981/IMG_20130713_194246_559_zpsce783a25.jpg

http://i178.Rule #2/albums/w249/jimmyjames1981/IMG_20130713_194255_850_zpscd73502e.jpg

http://i178.Rule #2/albums/w249/jimmyjames1981/IMG_20130713_194420_960_zpsf91efb2c.jpg


----------



## Kevin

Six bux - geez. Next thing they'll be paying us to take them.


----------



## jimmyjames

Kevin said:


> Six bux - geez. Next thing they'll be paying us to take them.



They even have nsk bearings in them, I don't think I can buy any size nsk bearing separate for that price.... the only gripe I have about them is they are advertises as having a 1/2" I'd on the bearing, but the bearing is 5/8" and they include a bushing that's way undersized and is sloppy, so i ust cut 5/8" holes in the plates and am using a 5/8" shoulder bolt that is .003" undersize so fits in the bearings much better


----------



## DKMD

This thing is shaping up nicely!


----------

